# [OCN Labs] LG 34WK650 & HDR Monitor Review



## futurity

Nice review!

According to https://www.lg.com/my/monitors/lg-29WK600-W (Check TechSpec->Frequency) its 29inch cousin has 40~75Hz Freesync.

HDMI (V-Frequency)
56 ~ 75Hz (FreeSync 40~75Hz)

DisplayPort (V-Frequency)
56 ~ 75Hz (FreeSync 40~75Hz)

Have you tried to overclock FreeSync range with CRU (Custom Resolution Utility)? Overclocking through Display port should yield better results.

Cheers


----------



## Jedson3614

futurity said:


> Nice review!
> 
> According to https://www.lg.com/my/monitors/lg-29WK600-W (Check TechSpec->Frequency) its 29inch cousin has 40~75Hz Freesync.
> 
> HDMI (V-Frequency)
> 56 ~ 75Hz (FreeSync 40~75Hz)
> 
> DisplayPort (V-Frequency)
> 56 ~ 75Hz (FreeSync 40~75Hz)
> 
> Have you tried to overclock FreeSync range with CRU (Custom Resolution Utility)? Overclocking through Display port should yield better results.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, it works well! I don't have this monitor hooked up right now because of RTX testing, but I am working on another CoolerMaster build article where I intentionally use a FreeSync just to show it will work perfectly fine with the higher refresh rates.


----------



## drBlahMan

I have owned this monitor for about 2 1/2 weeks. I'm currently using a 980ti & gaming on this display has been very satisfying. I set my fps limit to 74 for the games that runs a higher fps & have not experienced any tearing so far. I will eventually invest in an AMD card but no time soon.


----------



## wader2k

Have had this monitor for a few days now and am very happy with it. Highly recommended for anyone looking for a ultrawide at affordable dollars. Can't say I am using the HDR aspect of it. 

Have enabled Freesync and got it running with my Nvidia RTX 2070 successfully. Used RTSS to limit FPS to 73-74 and see very little tearing playing Dragons Dogma, Witcher 3 or Elex on Ultra High settings. 


Freesync range appears to be 40-75Hz and I am looking into trying to extend this range. Maybe even try to raise the refresh above 75Hz. Would love to hear if anyone has had any luck with using CRU to lower the range to 35 or 30? Never played with this utility - can I do damage? Is it worth it?


----------



## wader2k

*=*

SUCCESS! Used CRU to lower the Freesynce lower freq range from 40Hz to 30Hz. Went down in steps of 3-4 and had no issues. Stopped at 30Hz cuz I figured I was pushing my luck. Seemed to be too easy.

I verified it was actually doing something using the Pendulum utility. At factory setting (40-75Hz range) with GSync engaged I would see slight tearing as pendulum reached each side. Much better than with no Sync. With Vync off selection I would also see stuttering. 
After adjusting down below 38Hz or so the tearing went away completely. With Gsync on it is as smooth as it can be. 

Now I'm thinking about raising upper freq.... could it be as simple as lowering the lower range? Would love to hear from someone who actually knows what they're doing... cuz I'm an amateur.


----------



## Brianjohnson95

*cru 30-75*

hi there,
can you tell me how you used cru to change refresh range to 30hz-75hz.
also what are the benefits to this?
(sorry im new to this)


----------



## wader2k

Brianjohnson95 said:


> hi there,
> can you tell me how you used cru to change refresh range to 30hz-75hz.
> also what are the benefits to this?
> (sorry im new to this)



Pretty simple - Run CRU. Click Edit. Range Limits V Rate change first number from 40 to 30. I actually went down in steps(37, 35,30), Click OK.
I confirmed it worked using the pendulum utility for GSync.


----------

